
ContentTools: A WYSIWYG editor for HTML content - prawn
http://getcontenttools.com/
======
ianstormtaylor
I've got to say, this entire set of tools looks incredibly polished and well
designed. The documentation is amazingly thorough, and the getting started
tutorials cover exactly what I hoped they'd cover. (I'm looking at building a
collaborative, real-time editor for Markdown-like content.)

Everything was super positive.

And then I went to browse the code, and it turns out it isn't actually hosted
on NPM; it has a weird custom build process that means every file has implicit
module dependencies between them, but you can't really tell which; and
everything's written in Coffeescript.

Went from super excited to questioning whether it's something that is going to
be more of a hassle to develop and contribute to than it's worth.

The design decisions of the library itself still seem strong, but the
developer experience design decisions will probably mean that it sees nowhere
near the adoption it could have seen. If anyone knows of similar libraries I'd
be really curious to hear what people have used in the past.

~~~
voltagex_
I hope you don't mind, I've quoted you in
[https://github.com/GetmeUK/ContentTools/issues/28](https://github.com/GetmeUK/ContentTools/issues/28)

~~~
arethuza
You might want to change the page that has "Click the pencil icon top-left" to
make it clear which icon you are referring to - I was clicking on the pencil
icon in the logo and getting confused. Took me three attempts before I noticed
the red pencil icon on the far left (I had the page opened full screen on a
very wide monitor).

NB I was up early and haven't had much coffee - so it could just be me... :-)

~~~
anthonyjb
Never thought about the fact there's 2 pencils up there! I've added the word
pink for now while I think if there's a better option.

------
cttet
Is there any external WYSIWYG HTML editors which I do not need to add the
extra Javascript inside (except Dreamweaver)?

------
scoot
Desktop only unfortunately. What are the plans for touch devices?

~~~
anthonyjb
That's a good question. In reality whilst it's not too much work to make the
editor function in a touch environment, I think there will be a lot of work in
designing the UX for smaller screen touch devices - for example the floating
toolbox really doesn't work on a mobile or smaller tablets.

It is a goal for the editor to support touch such devices but I wouldn't feel
comfortable saying it's something that's likely to be supported soon as there
are other tasks ahead of it (including completing the test suite and finishing
some additional tutorials). Thanks for your interest.

------
orf
Looks amazing, not sure about the lack of bower/npm though

